# Lovely blue husky rat (female) needing a home



## Nephrops (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,
I have a lovely blue husky rat called Misty who unfortunately needs a new home. We took her in from a friend who could no longer keep her in the hope that we could avoid her having to sit in a horrible adoption centre until a new home was found. I don't really know much about rats but myself and my partner keep degus so we had a good idea of how to handle her and play with her. Misty is sweet tempered, friendly and chilled out and seems to have a proper little personality. She is tame and will happily take food and climb on your hand, and seems perfectly comfortable in a pocket or on a shoulder; she just doesn't really like being picked up to start with (as I imagine is the case with many rats). I don't think she had much love, time or attention in her previous home, but she has come on very quickly since then. I really wish we could keep her and will be heartbroken to see her go, but with a large family of degus to keep up with we don't really have the time or space she deserves. She is currently living in the degu's travel cage which is big enough for the one rat for a short while but can't go with her. We are also moving into a new flat in 2 weeks, where we only have the landlords permission for the one cage, so we really need to find her a home quickly! We would much rather she went to a good home to someone who has experience of keeping rats, but as long as we are convinced that she will be provided for and happy, that's all that matters to us. I'd hate to have to take her to Pet's at Home or something =[
We are based in West Yorkshire at the moment, but we are moving to Newcastle and could bring her up for a new home if needs be. 
Please can anyone help?
J & D


----------

